# Blue smoke on start up



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

My truck, the 2000 2500 with the 6.0 is letting off a bit of blue smoke on start up. And it does it cold or warm starts. I do get a lil rough on the throttle, but not crazy. I know the LQ4/LS1 engines can handle some good abuse. I go thru 2 quarts pending temps between 3,000 mile oil changes. Summer months I can use a little more. I expect this since it has 151,000 miles on it as of today. And the oil pressure still holds no less than 40 psi on the gauge. No knocks or nothing major like that, just kinda wondering if the ole girl is finally showing some age. Dont really want to tear into it either. Still runs like a champ and could pull a house over. I run kendall 5w30 synthetic blend all season long with ac delco filters. Is there anything worth putting additive wise into it to help the smoke issue, or just leave well enough alone??


----------



## jeff52984 (Sep 25, 2009)

i say just leave it alone and keep up on the oil its just the age and miles. I go threw 1qt in my 2500hd 8.1 liter every oil change been that way since I bought it with 80,000 miles now has 145,000 miles but runs great of course thats my 2 cents


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

It just valves seal go bad.


It normal. Does it burn more oil if you are heavy on gas pedal like you stole.


----------



## jeff52984 (Sep 25, 2009)

couldnt remember if it was valve seals or rings thanks


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Yeah I do drive it like I stole it some times, lol. But it pulls a 6,000 lb loaded landscape trailer 5 days a week with runs on the highway too. Then it pushes snow all winter. So it does get worked. I am just going to leave it alone, since the 6.0s are not cheap to rebuild. My 5.7 wouldnt cost half as much to rebuild. But im sure it is the valve seals going bad since my plugs really dont have any oil ash on them.


----------



## RichG53 (Sep 16, 2008)

It's the jet engines starting up.. Be sure to Buckle up !!!!!!


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

No reason you can't replace the valve seals yourself Tom if you suspect that's the issue causing any excess oil consumption. They're a cake walk to replace, even easier than a Gen1 engine in fact...no valve train to adjust during re-assembly. Just throw the rockers on and torque to spec. Only non common tools required are a spring compressor ($20) a spark plug adapter ($10) and a torque wrench. Along with the usual hand tools and an afternoon in the three season garage of course. 

You are running the '03-current PCV valve right? The early PCV's can cause excess oil consumption so be sure to swap that first if you're not sure before you do anything else. Just doing that can cut consumption in half.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

The three season garage, lol. I have kinda cleaned, and re-organized now, so at least the front end of the truck fits in with no issue now, lol. My driveway is always four seasons though

I have never torn into the LS1 engines (yet) so I always expect the same as the old 1st gen 5.7s. Glad to hear that isnt the case. Prolly wouldnt hurt to go in and freshen up some top end stuff including the seals and intake gaskets since it is almost 10yrs old and 151k on it. 

Had no idea that the 03-current pcv valves were different?? Do they still just pop into the valve cover, or is it way different?? Any specific part numbers I should look for or just ask for a pcv valve for an 06 2500HD with the 6.0?? Thanks:waving:


----------



## Gear_Head (Apr 29, 2009)

agree,valve seals


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Sydenstricker Landscaping;822705 said:


> The three season garage, lol. I have kinda cleaned, and re-organized now, so at least the front end of the truck fits in with no issue now, lol. My driveway is always four seasons though
> 
> Had no idea that the 03-current pcv valves were different?? Do they still just pop into the valve cover, or is it way different?? Any specific part numbers I should look for or just ask for a pcv valve for an 06 2500HD with the 6.0?? Thanks:waving:


'02 and prior use a PCV like what you're used to..in that they're a cup with a check ball inside. The '03 current are an updated variety in that they have no internal check ball. Use the application you mentioned and you should receive the right one. If it DOESN'T rattle when you shake it then it's the correct one.


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

LOL, three season garage...i guess i have one of those too!


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Thanks B&B, I will go pick one of those up tomorrow. 

Yeah the 3 season garage kinda sucks!!!! My truck is too tall to go inside the door, and the lightbar just makes it worse. Thats why my garage floor is all nice and clean and the drive in front of it has a buttload of oil stains and grease on it, lol


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Apparently the pcv valve doesnt exist for the newer trucks, lol. No one has a listing for it. B&B do you possibly have a part # to cross reference or will I be paying alot of $$ to a dealer for one?? If it is pricey, I think keeping the oil level up will be cheaper, lol


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

GM p/n 6487532 or NAPA p/n 29485 

Cost is less than two qts of oil.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Thanks much B&B:waving: People around are just morons since they said the truck doesnt have one, lol. Actually the girl at Autozone knew what I was talking about, just didnt have a part # for it. Seems like the women around here at the parts places are smarter than the guys working there


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Got the part from napa. Was 7 bucks, a lil more than 2qts of oil, lol. But we shall see how it works


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Sydenstricker Landscaping;828975 said:


> Got the part from napa. Was 7 bucks, a lil more than 2qts of oil, lol.


I can't buy _one_ qt for $7...I don't use cheap oil.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

I only use Kendall 5w30 synthetic blend. I tried full synthetics and other brands, the truck burned right thru it. I like my 2.99 a quart oil, lol


----------

